
Alex Stamos: Tech’s Adversaries vs. Enemies - jashkenas
https://medium.com/@alexstamos/techs-adversaries-vs-enemies-a5ca09e09aca
======
jstewartmobile
" _Changing a company, government, industry, or society from the inside is
hard. Deciding to get on a massive ship with a tiny oar in your hand and
telling yourself that maybe you can help it avoid the iceberg is terrifying._
"

Terrifying??? Delusional would be more like it.

